# Partities en andere vraagjes

## kamikaz3

Is dit een goed idee:

boot 50 MB 

swap 512MB (ik heb 512 MB ram, die 2* ram regel is wat overdreven) 

/ 2GB 

/usr 6GB 

/var 1GB 

/tmp 512 

/home de rest 

('t is een 80 gig schijf)

Dan zijn er een aantal dingen van stage 1 die ik niet begrijp

ik heb gentoo al eens installed via stage 2, maar nu wil ik meer  :Smile: 

Kan er iemand kort uitleggen wat al die flags doen?

CHOST, CFLAGS en CXXFLAGS

en de USE flags

De use flags heb ik denk ik wel begrepen:

Het is voor een server, dus als ik -kde -gnome samba mysql apache enzo doe zit dat wel goed.

Wat kan ik best gebruiken voor een athlon XP?

----------

## Stuartje

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> Is dit een goed idee:
> 
> boot 50 MB 
> 
> swap 512MB (ik heb 512 MB ram, die 2* ram regel is wat overdreven) 
> ...

 

----------

## water

Die C* flags zijn input voor de gcc-compiler, met informatie over je processor en de manier van compileren die jij wenst. Hoe meer optimalisaties je toepast, des te sneller je systeem wordt. Dit heeft wel een keerzijde, want de kans dat het compileren mislukt neemt toe, en de tijd om te compileren neemt ook flink toe. Verder zijn binaries (gecompileerde bestanden) die gecompileerd zijn met -O3 flink groter dan binaries die zijn gecompileerd met -O2.

----------

## kamikaz3

ondertussen heb ik dit gevonden:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

ik ga het houden op die "safe" flags dan

maar met Os, ik heb al ergens anders op dit forum gelezen dat dit beter is dan O3

----------

## balk

inderdaad, je /var _moet_ groter. Als je bv. X gaat compileren heb je al ~ 1GB nodig aan tijdelijke ruimte. Wil je OpenOffice compileren? nog meer.

Verder, als je ccache gaat gebruiken heb je ook wat ruimte op /root nodig. Ik heb nu een /root/.ccache dir van 1.5 GB maar je kan het maximum handmatig instellen. Swap lijkt me ok. /tmp: tsja, ik wilde laatst een tiffje van 400 MB openen met Imagemagick en toen werd er gezellig een bestand van 3.5GB in /tmp gezet. Ga je dat soort dingen niet doen, dan is 512 wel ok. Je kan eventueel /var op je rootpartitie zetten en alleen /var/log op een aparte part. oid.

succes!

----------

## kamikaz3

kheb niets van X nodig

maar ik hoor het al, ik zal het allemaal maar in / smijten en enkel /home scheiden

ik vind het raar dat /var en /tmp zo veel plek kunnen in nemen

----------

## balk

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> kheb niets van X nodig
> 
> maar ik hoor het al, ik zal het allemaal maar in / smijten en enkel /home scheiden
> 
> ik vind het raar dat /var en /tmp zo veel plek kunnen in nemen

 

Ik zou wel nadenken over /var/log op een andere part. Als er weer eens een nimda rond gaat dwalen zitten je apache logs zo vol  :Smile: 

----------

## biroed

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> ondertussen heb ik dit gevonden:
> 
> http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html
> 
> ik ga het houden op die "safe" flags dan
> ...

 

En "-mcpu" is saver dan "-march", so they told me.....

----------

